# Silly newbie question... How do you pronounce 'oto'?



## 20 20 (Feb 7, 2008)

As in 'photo', or as in "Otto Graham"?


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Depends on what part of the world you come from....

I say O-Toe

I'm sure it is just as correctly pronounced OTTO.

There are no rules in scientific nomenclature.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

ah-toe is the way they I say it. Hope I am right


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

are you taking about 'oto' or 'otocinclus'? The pronunciation is as follows: auto-SINK-less, which would make the abbreviation (oto) auto, as mentioned. hope this helps!

Woops - i didn't see your clarification in the original post (auto or o-toe) - sorry!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

not a silly question at all. There are plenty of strange words in this hobby.

I've always wondered the correct pronunciation of Eheim... anyone care to chime in?


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

I hear vids of people calling it E, like in tee, and hime so thats how i call it.

I think it would be weird if it was pronounced eh-him because it sounds like your coughing.


----------



## 20 20 (Feb 7, 2008)

OK, so far we've got:

O-Toe
ah-toe
auto


Shoulda made this a poll!:tongue:


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

photo?? How would it be photo??? Should be auto.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Ryzilla said:


> ah-toe is the way they I say it. Hope I am right


X2 That is just how I have alwasy said it.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

fishsandwitch said:


> photo?? How would it be photo??? Should be auto.


Photo with out the ph, as in oh-toe :icon_roll


> *As in* 'photo'


----------



## 20 20 (Feb 7, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> Photo with out the ph, as in oh-toe :icon_roll


 
Heh, thanks for the help, guess I shoulda been more specific, eh?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's Latin, so there is no "real" pronunciation  Scientific names are supposed to sound however the person who originally named a species wanted it to sound... but sometimes that gets changed by common usage.

Eheim is German though- so lugey away! :hihi:


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Well, guess I wasn't the first to wonder...


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

the latin would be pronounced oh-toe-kin-kloos or oh-toe-kin-klus...


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

fshfanatic said:


> Photo with out the ph, as in oh-toe :icon_roll


oh duh I had a major brain failure...sorry


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> I've always wondered the correct pronunciation of Eheim... anyone care to chime in?


Ay-hime..E is never pronounced "ee" in German.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> Ay-hime..E is never pronounced "ee" in German.


Dude, what happened to your avatar? You need a brim on that filter.:eek5:


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Gad said:


> Dude, what happened to your avatar? You need a brim on that filter.:eek5:


LOL.I'm not quite bald enough yet to need one,and we lack the necessary sun here to require it.


----------



## Gad (Apr 6, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> LOL.I'm not quite bald enough yet to need one,and we lack the necessary sun here to require it.


Well I got the idea from people wearing them in Seattle during the 70's. :icon_cool


----------



## GrueBlock (Jun 10, 2008)

EdTheEdge said:


> I say O-Toe
> 
> There are no rules in scientific nomenclature.


I second that.


----------



## skoorbza (Jun 8, 2008)

Although it is a Latin word, standard English pronunciation applies in everyday context. It is the consonant which determines the vowel sound. Therefore, o-t-o (if pronounced in standard English) is oh-toe. Were the species name to begin with o-t-t-o, it would be said ah-toe. Cole Man is correct on the Latin pronunciation .


----------



## Spike Cover (Apr 28, 2015)

20 20 said:


> As in 'photo', or as in "Otto Graham"?


Axelrod says Oh-to


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I say O-toe as well, seems right lol OTTO


----------



## mrfiock (Nov 15, 2015)

It's definitely "oh-toe." The macron (little line) over the o (ō) indicates a long vowel sound. Rhymes with "photo" :]


----------



## Waters (Oct 15, 2012)

I run into this problem all the time buying coral......I end up just saying "the pink one" so I don't sound stupid trying to say the actual name lol.


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

I've never heard anyone say it any other way than "auto"

Sent from my iPhone 8 (Dev) using Tapatalk


----------

